# Synapse carbon 3 - good pricing



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wondering inf anybody has bought one of these recently and if they are getting significant discounts from MSRP ($3550)?

They seem like a comfortable bike and looks like some LBS have them around. End of 2012 should bring prices down some? 

I'm an old guy (53) ad looking to replace my Trek Pilot with something like this with more upright geometry and that is comfortable but responsive.

Actually I am looking to get one with DI-2 put on it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jackmen said:


> I'm an old guy (53) ad looking to replace my Trek Pilot with something like this with more upright geometry and that is comfortable but responsive.


I'm going to turn 59 in a little more than a month---what does that make me?  :blush2:


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

And I must be ancient at nearly 64! 
As for the Synapse, I got a deal on a leftover 2011 Carbon 6 and proceeded over the following 6 months upgrade the wheels to Dura Ace C24's, the group except for the shifters to all the 2012 Force group and the seat to a Fizik Antares. All of the above with purchases from the classified sections, ebay and my LBS (crankset) brought me under the price of the Carbon 3. Do I like it better than when I first bought it. Yes it's lighter and the crankset is stiffer but loved the geometry of the Synapse and that's what I still have. Very comfortable bike and very happy with it.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

We just picked up a 2012 Synapse carbon with 105 for $1,800.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great price. You will love it.


----------

